# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  EL PADRE DE LA MAGIA ACTUAL

## MANU_222

Hola como andan? 8-) bueno les dejaba una pregunta a criterio de c/u, ya que hemos hecho una encuesta entremis amigos y todavia no estamos conforme con los resultados,para ustedes, quein es el padre de la magia actual? queda a criterio de c/u como dije antes, me gustaria la opinion de ustedes, hemos hecho otra encuesta hace tiempo con mis amigos de el padre de la magia de la decada del 90 y hemos salido con el resultado de que el 70% dijo que fue david copeerfield  :Wink:  , para ustedes el padre de la magia actual cual es? :? 
muchos gracias...saludos magikos! :D

----------


## Mr.Korben

El padre de la magia??.....magia de k estilo, de escenario, de calle....yo creo k deberias especificar mas algun area, ya k es lo mismo k comparar una manzana con una pera, en vez de con otra manzana.
Si es magia de escenario, grandes espectaculos, yo estoy de acuerdo en k el gran ilusionista David Copperfield es el mejor, o por lo menos el mas popular.
Si te refieres a magia de calle, aunke muchos digan k no pq es un falso, para mi David Blaine es el mejor.
Y en cuanto a magia de mesa o como kieran llamarlo, Tamariz, PP Carroll, nose, esas son mis elecciones  :D 


Un magic abrazo!!!

----------


## luisblaine

el padre de la magia actual es DAVID COPPERFIELD

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo cuando leo "padre" no se me viene a la mente el más conocido, ni el más popular... padre puede ser lo que en oriente sería el Sempai, aquel del que todos tienen algo que aprender.... a mi entender hay muchos padres de la magia moderna, y son todos aquellos que han influido en que la magia sea como la conocemos hoy en día... Podría dar varios nombres, pero ahora mismo se me ocurren... Dai Vernon, Houdini y Ascanio. 

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## davidmagic

> Yo cuando leo "padre" no se me viene a la mente el más conocido, ni el más popular... padre puede ser lo que en oriente sería el Sempai, aquel del que todos tienen algo que aprender.... a mi entender hay muchos padres de la magia moderna, y son todos aquellos que han influido en que la magia sea como la conocemos hoy en día... Podría dar varios nombres, pero ahora mismo se me ocurren... Dai Vernon, Houdini y Ascanio. 
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo


Marco Antonio, sí es cierto que hay muchos magos que han aportado mucho a este Arte. Pero de ahí a que se les pueda considerar 'padre de algo' va mucho. Sin duda, el padre de la magia moderna es Robert Houdin. Fue la persona que sacó la Magia a la calle, la persona que consiguió que la Magia fuera tal y como hoy la conocemos.
Sin buscamos entre los artistas actuales para buscar al padre de la Magia en estos tiempos, pues yo me quedaría, sin dudarlo, con David Copperfield. Gracias a él la Magia ha estado presente en la sociedad de finales del s. XX y, por supuesto, en los comienzos del s. XXI. Si preguntamos a cualquiera quién es Ascanio, nos responderán que no saben y con razón (tampoco le importa quien pueda ser). Sin embargo, si preguntamos acerca de Copperfield, nos responderán automáticamente. Eso es por algo. Copperfield ha sabido actualizar la Magia a los tiempos que vivimos y eso no lo puede negar nadie. Gracias a artistas como él, la Magia sigue siendo un interés público. La sociedad se mueve por iconos y David es uno de ellos. Que sea mejor o peor es una opinión de cada uno (pienso que es el mejor!!!) pero sí que es cierto que es el referente del Arte de la Magia en la actualidad.

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## boby

conocido entre los magos puede ser brian tudor o Daryl
pero para el publico coprifield

----------


## mago alber

> conocido entre los magos puede ser brian tudor o Daryl
> pero para el publico coprifield


¿Brian Tudor? ¿lo que hace él se puede llamar magia? ¿a el se le puede llamar padre de la magia?...... :shock:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo estoy con Marco Antonio. Discrepo con los demás. Padre es aquel que ha tenido algún hijo y Copperfield no tiene hijos aunque tiene fuerzas para dejar hijitos (claro que últimamente Chriss Angel casi es uno).

 Vamos a ver, si a nosotros nos preguntan cual es el padre de la aeronáutica ¿qué respondemos? ¿o el de la química?. Seguramente el 80% de las personas no dice nada o dice el químico mas conocido. Pero eso no es el padre. No hay que confundir lo popular con lo que realmente ha dejado herencia y descendencia (¿eso es un padre no?)

 Todos los magos actuales y digo TODOS (Copperfield incluido) bebemos de las fuentes de Houdini, Anneman o Vernon por ejemplo. Ellos puden ser considerados PADRES porque han dejado a la magia practicamente lo que es ahora.

 Gente como David Blaine, o como Chris Angel o Brian Tudor que leo por ahí, no pueden considerarse como tales sean o no más menos populares. Aún deben aportar muchísimo a la magia para que dentro de 50 años aún resulten IMPRESCINDIBLES. ¿Creeis de verdad que dentro de 100 años hablaremos de Oz Pearlman como lo hacemos ahora de Vernon por ejemplo? aún tiene que llover mucho.

 Al decir el padre de la magia actual, muchos de vosotros confundís el término actual, con que tiene que ser un mago de ahora (y la mayoría además que esté vivo). Y eso no tiene porqué ser así. 

¿Cuantos conocen a Kandiski para decir si es el padre del cubismo?
¿O cuantos en la calle te dirán quien quién fue Faraday?

 Por supuesto, cada uno tenemos magos que nos gustan más o menos, pero hay que reconocer objetivamente cuales son los que han aportado tanto que hoy resulta imposible la magia sin ellos...

----------


## Dramagic

El padre de la magia moderna fue Robert Houdin (no conocido entre los profanos) y el padre (o mejor dicho, los padres) de la magia actual son Vernon y Ascanio..sin duda.


No confundamos la importancia a la divulgación de la magia con la revolución interna de la magia...la magia que se hacia a principios de siglo XX cambió radicalmente con Vernon y Ascanio.

un saludo.

PD: Lo que hizo Copperfield con la magia ya lo hizo antes Doug Henning y también Sigfried And Roy. La única diferencia es que Copperfield divulgó sus especiales por Europa y se lió con una Top Model. Yo soy seguidor de Copperfield desde niño y cuando era pequeño nadie le conocia..hasta que se lio con la Claudia Shiffer y empezaron a echar sus especiales en Televisión.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Estoy con los demás. De lo poco que sé de magia, se que Vernon y Ascanio tuvieron gran importancia en el desarrollo de la magia (hasta nuestros dias). Y esta claro que Houdin dio un gran paso para que todos le "siguieran"...

----------


## davidmagic

> Yo soy seguidor de Copperfield desde niño y cuando era pequeño nadie le conocia..hasta que se lio con la Claudia Shiffer y empezaron a echar sus especiales en Televisión.


David, sabes que eso que has dicho no es del todo cierto. Mucho antes de que se liara con Claudia Schiffer ya emitian sus especiales aquí en España, concretamente, por TVE 1. Aquí se pudieron ver los especiales de la Gran Muralla China, el avión que desaparece,.. y todos esos que ahora añoramos tanto. Yo diría más, yo no sabía quien era Juan Tamariz hasta que no entré en su escuela y me dijeron, "mira, este es Tamariz". Para mí, el primer mago del que tuve constancia fue Copperfield.

De todas formas, sigo pensando que aquel mago que se merece ser reconocido y pasar a la historia es aquel que lo demuestra ante público. Copperfield es uno de ellos. Es que por esa regla de tres también podemos considerar _'padre de algo'_ a un primo mío que tengo en Salamanca y ha creado cuatro técnicas cartomágicas perfectas... jajaj  :Lol:  Lo que quiero decir es que Copperfield ya ha pasado a la historia y se le reconoce como uno de los mejores magos de la historia, al igual que Robert-Houdin, Houdini, Siegfried & Roy, Lance Burton o Doug Henning. Eso nadie lo puede negar. Es más, si buscas en cualquiera enciclopedia (no especializada) acerca de la Historia de la Magia, vendrán nombres como los que he mencionado, pero no vendrán reflejados ni Tamariz, ni Ascanio, ni ... Mirad en la Encarta o en cualquier libro enciclopédico si no lo creeis. Eso sí, reconozco que todos estos grandes maestros de nuestro Arte han aportado más que Copperfield, que Siegfried & Roy o que Houdini. Lo que ocurre es que la Magia, al igual que el resto de las Artes, está hecha para público. Ocurre más o menos parecido con la Religión (esta comparación sin ofender a nadie, ¿vale?). Jesucristo es el icono de la Religión Católica. Sin embargo, muchas gente anónima han aportado mucho más a la Religión que él. Esto también está claro, seamos o no creyentes (pido perdón por la comparación otra vez por si alguien se ha sentido ofendido). Con la Magia ocurre algo parecido. Y es, simplemente, eso que he contado.

Es mi opinión. 

Saludosss.  :Wink: 

PD: Houdin si era conocido por los profanos. Lo que ocurre es que empezó a actuar a la edad de 40 años. Supongo que lo habreis hecho la mayoría pero si no, os recomiendo que leais "Confidencias de un prestidigitador" (libro de Historia básico para aquel que se quiera considerar mago).  :Wink:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Con Dramagic al 100% y con mi amigo Eidany (no hace falta que lo diga).. perdon pero cuando puse Houdini quería decir Houdin (se parecen tanto   :Oops:  ). David, nadie te quita razón... pero lo que tu comentas no responde a la pregunta que se ha realizado. Nadie dice que Copperfield sea malo, hay gustos y gustos.... ahora bien.... a principios del siglo XX, por ponerte un ejemplo... David Copperfield no hubiera podido realizar ni el 30% del tipo de magia que hace ahora. Es cierto el dicho de "unos cardan la lana y otros se llevan la fama" ¿o no es asi?

Abrazos.

----------


## si66

Mi opinion es que padres o no, hay grandes maestros, houdini, dai vernon, ascanio, tamariz, lennart green, copperfield.
El hecho que copperfield sea mas  de marketing no le quita meritos de lo que hizo y hace, actualmente no encuentro "EL" padre, creo que hay una cantidad de magos excelentes, y cada uno de nosostros nos identificamos y sacamos cosas de ellos, esta en cada uno en el gusto y la preferencia de quien tomarlo, eso si de cualquiera que lo hagamos sera buena escuela.

----------


## RNST

Yo sinceramente, no sé que decir ya.

Mi cultura mágica es paupérrima, por no decir seminula...

De haber contestado el primero, seguro hubiera dicho Copperfield, pero viendo las sutilezas que conllevan el termino _Padre de la Magia_ me toca escaparme en mi máquina del tiempo y remontarme en los pricipios de la mágia... ¿cuáles exactamente? ah! no lo sé....

Quizá este tema sea tan extenso que, al final resultará obvio que la mágia no es hija de un solo padre (o madre) sino que es la creación de una panda de "locos ilusionados" que se han ido pasando un testigo que ahora nos llega a nosotros...

Creo que todos nosotros somos parte de los creadores de la magia, ya que ayudamos a crearla y a que no se extinga...

Saludos.

Pd. Y yo hubiera dicho David Copperfield

----------


## davidmagic

> Yo sinceramente, no sé que decir ya. 
> 
> Mi cultura mágica es paupérrima, por no decir seminula... 
> 
> De haber contestado el primero, seguro hubiera dicho Copperfield, pero viendo las sutilezas que conllevan el termino Padre de la Magia me toca escaparme en mi máquina del tiempo y remontarme en los pricipios de la mágia... ¿cuáles exactamente? ah! no lo sé.... 
> 
> Quizá este tema sea tan extenso que, al final resultará obvio que la mágia no es hija de un solo padre (o madre) sino que es la creación de una panda de "locos ilusionados" que se han ido pasando un testigo que ahora nos llega a nosotros... 
> 
> Creo que todos nosotros somos parte de los creadores de la magia, ya que ayudamos a crearla y a que no se extinga... 
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo con el post de RNST.




> David, nadie te quita razón... pero lo que tu comentas no responde a la pregunta que se ha realizado. Nadie dice que Copperfield sea malo, hay gustos y gustos.... ahora bien.... a principios del siglo XX, por ponerte un ejemplo... David Copperfield no hubiera podido realizar ni el 30% del tipo de magia que hace ahora.


Marco Antonio, si a lo que se refiere la pregunta que se ha planteado es acerca de quién ha revolucionado la Magia *internamente*, sin duda, llevais razón. Y no sólo nombraría a Ascanio y a Vernon como apuntaba Dramagic. Tamariz y muchos otros han revolucionado el Arte pero interiormente. Se han dedicado a su estudio. Pero de ahí, a que los podamos nombrar _padre de la Magia_ cuando no los conoce nadie pues, la verdad, no me parece muy lógico. La pregunta que hizo MANU_222 es quién se puede considerar el padre de la Magia actual y no quienes han revolucionado más el Arte. La respuesta a esta pregunta la debería dar el público profano y no nosotros. Que ellos valoren quién ha sido el mago que les ha aportado más a sus vidas. Para que entiendas mejor lo que quiero decir te pondré un ejemplo que seguro que entenderás perfectamente. Cuando hablamos del Romanticismo en la lírica, el primer nombre que se nos viene a la cabeza es Bécquer (aunque él no haya inventado el concepto que luego desarollaría en su producción literaria). Bécquer ha sido quién más marcó en la lírica romántica española. Sin embargo, las técnicas que empleó fueron de otros que apenas se conocen. Pero, sin duda, Bécquer es el padre de la lírica del s. XVIII. Con Copperfield ocurre más o menos lo mismo. Copperfield sería Bécquer y esos poetas que no se conocen serían: Vernon, Ascanio, Tamariz,... Que Copperfield guste o no, eso ya es opinión de cada uno (al igual que guste o no la poesía de Bécquer). Lo que no podemos negar es una evidencia y algo que está ahí. 

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

¿Y Fred Kaps?

¿Nadie va a nombrarle?

PD::shock:  :shock: Brian Tudor no es un  un "padre" de la magia actual, es un manipulador de cartas. No ha aportado nada nuevo a nadie.

----------


## ignoto

La respuesta que te piden en Magicworld para entrar al área secreta es:
¿Quién es el padre de la magia moderna?
Robert Houdin.
Con eso, ya falta menos para entrar.

¿No se dió cuenta nadie?

La verdad, es que está preguntado con arte. Si no llega a decir lo de Copperfield, ni me percato.

----------


## ARENA

Ignoto :

No seas malpensado, dale el beneficio de la duda.
ademas creo que ya no esta esa pregunta.

----------


## Marco Antonio

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Ignoto, pues ahora que lo dices......  creo que tienes razón 

  :x

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Anda es verdad! grrrrrrrrrrr :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Anda es verdad! grrrrrrrrrrr :evil: 

 Por lo menos nos ha ervido para debatir y ver distintas opiniones. Eso siempre está bien...

----------


## Villegona

Como gran mago siempre he escuchado a hablar de David Copperfield,  y como mago en cartomagia a Juan Tamariz, pero hace poco he visto el trabajo de Luis de Matos y trabaja en todos los campos, para mi es bueno.

No tengo criterio aún para poder decir quien es el padre de la magia moderna, pero con el tiempo lo tendré.

----------


## Carles

DAVID BLAINE
OZ PEARLMAN
CRISS ANGEL
BRAD CHRISTIAN

----------


## themagician

> ¿Y Fred Kaps?
> 
> ¿Nadie va a nombrarle?
> 
> PD::shock:  :shock: Brian Tudor no es un  un "padre" de la magia actual, es un manipulador de cartas. No ha aportado nada nuevo a nadie.


En realidad Fred Kaps nunca inventó nada (según el Canuto).

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Jajajajajajajajajajaja Brian Tudor, que risa me dio cuando leí eso. ¿ Padre de la magia ? jajajajajajajajajaja......de no creer. Yo me quedo con René Lavand, el más grande. Un saludo !!!

----------


## MJJMarkos

El padre de la magia actual = Florensa.

Es el decano de la cartomagia española.

A nivel internacional, a mi juicio, no hay ninguno que destaque.

Copperfield tampoco ha inventado nada, sólo ha comprado.

Fred Kaps es cierto que no inventó nada, pero no necesitaba lo que necesita hoy en día Copperfield para dar una lección de arte.

En ese sentido me quedo con Fred Kaps.

¿Qué entendemos por padre de la magia?

Si entendemos maestría, sabiduría, arte... hay muchos, René, Migue (un poco joven pero...), Juan, Pepe en sus días, Ascanio, Florensa, Copperfield, Lorayne...

----------


## Raymet

Los padres: Dai Vernon , Edward Marlo, Edernase. Los 3 creadores de la cartomagia.
En la actualidad eso es de cada persona, para unos es su papa ya que le enseño muchos juegos de magia para otros es David Blaine porque es famoso, aparece en Tv y tienes aires de súper mega mago, aunque nunca invente sus propios juegos.  :Wink:  
Así que definir el padre de la magia hoy en Día es difícil. Yo diría que seria una elección personal de cada quien. Bueno un saludo chao.

----------


## Samuel magic

bueno, leyendo este post, e llegado a la conclusión que esta basicamente se basa en gustos, asi que les doy mi opinión respecto a los magos que más me gustan, está michael ammar, daryl, juan tamariz, adrian guerra y pepe carrol (fué uno de los buenos). esos me gustan mucho pero si nops referimos a los padres de la magia, tenemos a vernon, zarrow, ascanio, elsmley, etc.

 :Wink:

----------


## GOMAMAN

> La respuesta que te piden en Magicworld para entrar al área secreta es:
> ¿Quién es el padre de la magia moderna?
> Robert Houdin.
> Con eso, ya falta menos para entrar.
> 
> ¿No se dió cuenta nadie?
> 
> La verdad, es que está preguntado con arte. Si no llega a decir lo de Copperfield, ni me percato.


Secundo esta opinión. Aunque digan que es una respuesta de libro.

----------


## fernando santos

Otra opinión: para que se le pueda llamar PADRE DE LA MAGIA ACTUAL (esa era la cuestión) debería se un clásico, uno que ya no está en los circuitos, que cambió la manera de hacer magia y entonces estoy completamente de acuerdo con Dramagic. Dai Vernon, Ascanio... con todos los respetos quizá sean tíos pero no padres.

----------


## tincho´s15

vernon y lavand manu.. sin duda

un abrazo manuuuu

adios

----------


## runnerbcn

> Copperfield tampoco ha inventado nada, sólo ha comprado.
> 
> Fred Kaps es cierto que no inventó nada, pero no necesitaba lo que necesita hoy en día Copperfield para dar una lección de arte.


A Copperfield se le conoce fundamentalmente por sus grandes ilusiones con sofisticados aparatos. Sin embargo, yo siempre me acuerdo de su absolutamente maravillosa aparición de ases. Lástima que no se puedan colgar vídeos aquí, sino lo colgaría para que todo el mundo pudiese disfrutar de un número, a mi entender, perfecto.




> DAVID BLAINE 
> OZ PEARLMAN 
> CRISS ANGEL 
> BRAD CHRISTIAN


Una cosa son "los padres de la magia del siglo XX", y otra muy distinta son los magos de moda en USA. Me da a mi que llevas poco tiempo en esto. Sino no me explico esa barbaridad.

PD: Yo me quedo con Houdin, que llevó a los grandes teatros la magia que se hacía en la calle. Esa fue la gran revolución del siglo XX.

Saludos.

----------


## shark

a mi oir la mitad de los nombre que estoy oyendo como padres de la magia actual me esta dando dentera..... 

Puestos a decir sinsentidos, mi padre de la magia actual es ignoto.

esto tb esta muy bien aqui en cartomagia.... esta todo el mundo tontito o no saben leer?

----------


## JBG

El padre de la magia es el abuelo de Merlín. :twisted:

----------


## Kirk

Vernon dijo alguna vez que Houdini no hacía mágia, solo realizaba escapes. Por eso pudo engañarlo con un simple DL.

De cualquier manera, yo creo que esta entre Houdini, Vernon y Copperfield.

Y muy particularmente... ya se que todos lo odian... pero David Blaine nos ha inspirado a muchos y ha mantenido viva la cultura de la magia.

----------


## maginfante

A mi, PADRE de la magia me parece que debe ser DIOS. Ya veis, en una semanita creó el agua, la tierra, el sol, los animales, los arbolitos, al hombre y hasta una mujer. En sólo siete días ya tenía una juerga montada que para que os cuento. 

Eso sí, todo de la nada, como un buen Mago. ¿Hay quien pueda igualarlo? Ea po que llamen al tal David Blaine a ver si lo consigue. Yo llevo un rato intentándolo y no me sale.

NOTA: era un chiste porque llevo tan poquito tiempo en esto que no me atrevo a opinar en serio, pero me moría de ganas por escribir algo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gracias a que Tincho ha entrado como un elefante en una cacharrería, resucitando hilos de 2005(!!!!!!!!!) he podido leer unos comentarios estupendos (mucha gilipollez también) pero quiza algún novato haga caso a los que saben (Dramagic, Ignoto, Marco Antonio, MJJMarcos, incluso eidan...)

Pero yo me digo: Mucho hablar de padres por aquí y padres por allá pero.. ¿Quién ha sido la madre de la magia actual, eh? Porque, no es por nada, la madre es la única segura (la paternidad se supone hasta que haya puebra de ADN de por medio).

Yo dígo que: Úrsula! (La he visto 'parir mágicamente' un pañuelo rojo....)

----------


## Kal-El

*O'Malley*:

Utilizando un poco la logica con tu ultimo post. Nadie ha dado con la tecla de quien es el padre de la magia... :roll: 

Si la madre de la magia es Ursula, el hijo el pañuelo rojo....¡¡¡¡OSANA FP!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Esto varia terriblemente las distintas teorias sobre la creaciòn...¡Fuera la migracionista, la creacionista y demas!!! 

"Darwin" O'Malley...creador de la teoria..."Ocultista"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> David Blaine nos ha inspirado a muchos y ha mantenido viva la cultura de la magia.


Acabo de leer esto mientras bebía té. ¿Alguien tiene una balleta para la pantalla? Gracias.


Discrepo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

--- repetido

----------


## ignoto

> Vernon dijo alguna vez que Houdini no hacía mágia, solo realizaba escapes. Por eso pudo engañarlo con un simple DL.


Quizás por eso la mejor presentación de todos los tiempos de las agujas enhebradas fué obra de Harry Houdini mientras que Dai Vernon fué incapaz (lo intentó pero no tenía lo que hay que tener) de hacerse mago profesional.




> ...David Blaine ... ha mantenido viva la cultura de la magia.


Para eso, David Blaine tendría que haber sido mago en lugar de cagabandurrias.

----------


## zarkov

Cagabandurrias. Joer Ignoto, podrías explicarte un poco mejor, ¿que leches quiere decir eso?

Y el de la balleta, mejor que use una *bayeta*. ¡Toma Moreno!

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver, si comes bandurrias pues...

----------


## Cuasimago

El padre de la cartomagia actual es Faustino Palmero.
¿Quien de ustedes no se ha destetado con sus lecciónes?

*Un padre es aquel que deja descendencia. 
*
Siguiendo este patrón.., la madre de la magia sería Ana Tamariz.

----------


## Kal-El

Che. ¿No les parece que este hilo tendria que estar en "Teoria de la Magial"?

Por lo que vi, el unico que ha respondido sobre Cartomagia concretamente ha sido Cuasimago.

Aparte, se ha preguntado ¿Quien es el padre de la Magia Actual?. ¿¿¿O la magia es solamente Cartomagia :Confused:  :roll: 

Si mal no recuerdo haber visto, en otro hilo, hay un post donde el Gran malvado y aterrador Ignoto dice que hay grandes magos que no han hecho nunca cartomagia...

Entonces, siendo coherente, (no logico por que la logica la aplique en el post de O'malley), y no conociendo mas de los que he visto...el padre de la *cartomagia* recaeria sobre el Sr. Rene Lavand y la madre (no conociendo ninguna mujer cartomaga), por una cuestion de considerar que al respecto sabe mas que yo...seria la Sra. Ana Tamariz...  :Wink: 

Editado: corregi algunos errores...

----------


## Jaime

> Un padre es aquel que deja descendencia.


Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Cuasimago. Creo que deberíamo considerar como "padre" aquel que nos ha dejado huella en nosotros enseñandonos.
Una cosa es hablar de que aquel al cual admiramos y otra es hablar de aquellos de los que aprendemos. El gran inconveniente es que al tener una gran diferenciación de las "ramas" mágicas, es muy dificil poder establecerlo. Por lo que se deberia hablar de "padres" , en vez de padre.

Bueno es solo una humilde opinión que debe ser discutida.

Un saludo mágico.

----------


## ignoto

> Bueno es solo una humilde opinión que debe ser discutida.


¡Hombre!
Ahora no me apetecía discutir nada.
¿Es muy importante?
Si te esperas al lunes igual hasta disputamos y todo pero es que ahora estoy cansado.

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo es que no entiendo lo que entendeis como padre.Para mi un padre es alguien que ha dado una aportación que trasciende en generaciones.Tamariz, Vernon, Lennart Green(quién pueda con sus técnicas),Erdnase...........Son gente cuyas aportaciones han hecho que la mágia evolucione.

David Copperfield(me encanta y además lo he visto en vivo) para mi un gran mago....Aportaciones, las justas(no me atrebo a decir ninguna), una gran estrella de la magia, pero padre....David Blaine.... en fin sin comentarios.Brad Christian(como profesor me encanta) pero aportaciones.... pocas y si contamos su ayuda como difusión de la magia, es puro marketing que oye...me parece muy lícito pero no nos confundamos.Obviamente es una opinión...

Un saludo,



P.D:Supongo que de las otras ramas habrá otra gente que no he mencionado por desconocimiento.

----------


## Jaime

Cuando quieras lo discutimos Ignoto.  :Wink:

----------


## ign

Pues yo sólo veo como padre de la magia tal y como la concebimos al gran Jean Eugène ****** ******.

Y de ahí no me muevo.

----------


## swaze

Pues yo personalmente creo que el padre de la magia moderna, aquel que "creo" la magia tal como la conocemos hoy en día, que reinvento dicho termino es Robert Houdin.

Ya sea porque (si me equivoco corregidme por favor) fue el primero en mezclar física y magia, o en crear grandes ilusiones. Sea como fuere, creo que a parte de todo lo que nos lego a los interesados en este arte, consiguió algo muy importante, dar a conocer la magia a nivel mundial.

Una humilde opinión.

----------


## Kirk

Magic O'Malley, ¿cómo vas a discrepar sobre un sentimiento que es mío y solo mío...?

Ignoto, lo de Vernon/Houdini lo tire tan solo como un dato anecdótico... en mi opinión, sin duda, el padre de la *magia* es Houdini.

The Black Prince, dije que *PARTICULARMENTE* David Blaine nos había inspirado... en ningún momento dije que fuera un padre de nada.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Magic O'Malley, ¿cómo vas a discrepar sobre un sentimiento que es mío y solo mío...?


No discrepo sobre que haya sido inspiración de muchos. Discrepo con que 'haya mantenido viva la cultura de la magia'. Su magia no es, precisamente, muy cultural (en el sentido de que sea desarrollada como un arte, no en el sentido erudito o divulgativo). Buneo, ni siquiera me parece magia (Vale, ejecuta rutinas mágicas, pero magia hace poca o ninguna).

Lo siento, pero entiendo que afirmar que la magia sigue viva gracias a tipos como Blaine me parece una enorme incorrección (Bueno, en lugar de incorrección se me han ocurrido muchos otros calificativos, pero temo que te ofenderían al no poder matizar por escrito el tono en que los diría. Iba a sonar personal hacia tí no siendolo y no quiero conflictos improcedentes).   :Wink:

----------


## DrkHrs

Creo que cada rama de la magia tendría un padre diferente. Alguién que marcó un antes y un despues en esa rama. En cartomagia, es lo único en lo que me defiendo, esa persona es Dai Vernon. Tan solo pensad en lo que era la cartomagia antes de que Vernon dedicase su vida a las cartas. Vernon convirtio en un arte respetado la magia con las cartas. Cualquier gran cartomago, sin excepciones, ha leido a Vernon y ha hecho alguna rutina de Vernon. El es el padre de la cartomagia. Iba a decir cartomagia moderna, pero es que antes de vernon ¿Había cartomagia? (Si, es un sarcasmo, no hace falta que me citeis a todos los cartomagos que hubo antes de Vernon).
Por otra parte, estamos sometidos a nuestra propia percepción de las cosas. ¿Que quiere decir eso? Pues que todo es cuestión de gustos.

----------


## Kirk

> Iniciado por Kirk
> 
> Magic O'Malley, ¿cómo vas a discrepar sobre un sentimiento que es mío y solo mío...?
> 
> 
> No discrepo sobre que haya sido inspiración de muchos. Discrepo con que 'haya mantenido viva la cultura de la magia'. Su magia no es, precisamente, muy cultural (en el sentido de que sea desarrollada como un arte, no en el sentido erudito o divulgativo). Buneo, ni siquiera me parece magia (Vale, ejecuta rutinas mágicas, pero magia hace poca o ninguna).
> 
> Lo siento, pero entiendo que afirmar que la magia sigue viva gracias a tipos como Blaine me parece una enorme incorrección (Bueno, en lugar de incorrección se me han ocurrido muchos otros calificativos, pero temo que te ofenderían al no poder matizar por escrito el tono en que los diría. Iba a sonar personal hacia tí no siendolo y no quiero conflictos improcedentes).


Si, tenes toda la razón.

----------


## wes_wieck

Pues no creo que sea todo cuestion de gustos...

Un experiemento. 

¿podriamos imaginar la magia sin Vernon, sin Ascanio, sin Hofzinser (al que creo que nadie ha citado), sin Marlo,...,?  ¿si verdad? Y seria un arte muy diferente ¿no creeis?.

¿Podriamos imaginar la magia sin David Blaine, Criss Angel, ...? Tambien, ..., y creo que no cambiaria absolutamente nada dentro de la Magia (aunq pensandole mejor probablemente se veria mejor magia :D).

Que nos guste o no un mago es cuestion de gustos (como ya se ha dicho) pero que haya contribuido o no a nuestro arte creo que se puede valorar desde una perspectiva mas objetiva, o por lo menos intentarlo.

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## shark

Pues yo con todo el cariño opino que alguien que considere a blaine un padre de la magia es que sabe muy poco de magia. 
Puedo equivocarme y lo digo sin mal rollo.


y no, no todo es cuestion de gustos, puede no gustarme un mago pero si valorar su aportación a la magia en general. El gusto aqui es secundario. Es como si me preguntas que medico a aportado mas a la medicina y te contesto que House porque me gusta más.

----------


## Némesis

No te equivocas, tiburonciño.
Por cierto, tened presente que estamos dándole vueltas a un reflotado.
Que lo sepáis...

----------


## Kirk

Si leyeran un poco el thread se darían cuenta que nadie dijo que David Blaine es un padre de la magia.

----------


## ignoto

Robert houdin elevó la magia a categoría de arte, la llevó a los teatros y salió a escena vestido de persona normal en lugar de disfrazarse de espantajo.

¿A Alguien le suena quién empezó a hacer magia con tórtolas como espectáculo?

No nos engañemos. Si quitamos la cartomagia, la magia seguiría existiendo.

Si quitamos la magia escénica, la cartomagía desaparecería o se convertiría en una afición de chiflados.

No sé vosotros pero yo la vez que menos público he tenido este mes eran tres docenas de personas. Ninguno de ellos me pidió un juego con cartas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si leyeran un poco el thread se darían cuenta que nadie dijo que David Blaine es un padre de la magia.


Y en eso tienes toda la razón.

Se dijo David Copperfield.

----------


## Kirk

Lo que pasa es que yo no se nada de magia.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Si leyeran un poco el thread se darían cuenta que nadie dijo que David Blaine es un padre de la magia.


2ª página, 8º mensaje.

Saludos.

----------


## Kirk

Estaba seguro que alguno iba a saltar mostrando eso. Ese mensaje es de Diciembre de 2005... me parece que es un poquitito antiguo.

La discusión empezó debido a mi opinión, y YO nunca dije que Blaine fuera el padre de la magia.

----------


## shark

> Estaba seguro que alguno iba a saltar mostrando eso. Ese mensaje es de Diciembre de 2005... me parece que es un poquitito antiguo.
> 
> La discusión empezó debido a mi opinión, y YO nunca dije que Blaine fuera el padre de la magia.


y yo creo que no he dicho "Kirk ha dicho tal cosa" . He dicho que que *"alguien que considere..."*

----------


## Cuasimago

Que cansino se está volviendo este hilo.

----------


## Mago Manè

Volviendo al tema,  creo que Dramagic tiene razon, mira que no saber quien es vuestro padre, y os considerais magos, bueno , esperad,  :shock:  voy a preguntarle a mi madre quien es mi padre

----------


## Cuasimago

> voy a preguntarle a mi madre quien es mi padre


Ese tipo de preguntas no se le deben de hacer a una madre.., Puedes llevarte una sorpresa.  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ese tipo de preguntas no se le deben de hacer a una madre.., Puedes llevarte una sorpresa.  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


Eso me lleva a recordar cuál es la definición de 'cura' (Sacerdote): Cura es aquel señor al que todo el mundo llama Padre, menos sus hijos que le llaman tío'.

----------


## ignoto

Un huevo.

Marrón.

Crudo.

No la crudeza de un marrón del tamaño de un huevo.

----------


## Mago Manè

Que razon tienes Ignoto,

----------


## Kal-El

Se da cuenta *DrkHrs* de lo indispensable y necesario de la utilizacion del *"creo que"...*

Bueno...se siguen esperando respuestas, por lo pronto les voy a dar una pista...YO NO SOY...  :Lol:   :Wink:  

Para saber quien fue el padre, tendriamos que saber quien fue el primer mago conocido...(y con todo el respeto que se merecen las religiones, por favor...no lo tomen a mal...) ¡¡No me vengan con Jesus!! que esta vuelta no participa... Inhoteph (creo que se escribe asi)...era sacerdote pero este si podria encuadrar...

Pero...¿quien fue el primero?...

----------


## The Black Prince

> Se da cuenta *DrkHrs* de lo indispensable y necesario de la utilizacion del *"creo que"...*
> 
> Bueno...se siguen esperando respuestas, por lo pronto les voy a dar una pista...YO NO SOY...   
> 
> Para saber quien fue el padre, tendriamos que saber quien fue el primer mago conocido...(y con todo el respeto que se merecen las religiones, por favor...no lo tomen a mal...) ¡¡No me vengan con Jesus!! que esta vuelta no participa... Inhoteph (creo que se escribe asi)...era sacerdote pero este si podria encuadrar...
> 
> Pero...¿quien fue el primero?...


¿Merlin?

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Robert Houdin- Padre de la magia moderna
Hugard- Gracias a su trabajo recopilativo y creativo.
Vernon- Es necesario mencionar porque?
Ascanio- Gracias por nombrar lo que no tenía nombre
Kaps- Ufff, maldita manera de sonreir
Y muchos mas que se e quedan en el tintero.
Todo depende del color del cristal por el que se mire.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Slydini!!!! 
 :shock: 
Slydini!!!!

Saludos

----------


## letang

> Pero...¿quien fue el primero?...


Creo que por ahora, las referencias que se tienen como primer mago de la historia son de Dedi, un egipcio que arrancaba las cabezas de los animales y después se las volvía a poner.

_En el antiguo Egipto vivía el mago Dedi, muy estimado en la corte del faraón Keops, por su habilidad para unir cabezas que han sido cortadas, domesticar leones y su hazaña más curiosa, hacer que un ganso corriera por la habitación sin cabeza y sin darse contra las paredes. Cada uno de los logros del mago Dedi, han llegado a nuestros días a través del papiro Westcar, que en la actualidad se conserva en el Museo Estatal de Berlín._
http://www.fantasymundo.com/articulo.php?articulo=586

----------


## swaze

> _En el antiguo Egipto vivía el mago Dedi, muy estimado en la corte del faraón Keops, por su habilidad para unir cabezas que han sido cortadas, domesticar leones y su hazaña más curiosa, hacer que un ganso corriera por la habitación sin cabeza y sin darse contra las paredes._ 
> http://www.fantasymundo.com/articulo.php?articulo=586


A mi que me expliquen como diantres hacia semejante cosa porque no me entra en la cabeza forma alguna de en aquellos tiempos poder llevar a buen termino ese tipo de "magia" sin arrancarle la cabeza al pato de verdad.

----------


## letang

swaze, es uno de los juegos más clásicos, lo hace hasta DAVID BLAINE! jejeje
Yo una vez vi algo parecido pero ¡en directo! y ¡CON UN CABALLO! jeje.

Estaba en la tarsera del Ayuntamiento de Sevilla y había varios coches de caballo aparcados, me puse a mirar a los caballos y uno de ellos ¡¡NO TENÍA CABEZA!! La tenía girada hacia el otro lado pero tan perfectamente encuadrada desde mi ángulo que se veía un caballo sin cuello ni cabeza, fue asombroso  :Wink1:

----------

